
Why I won’t run another startup - rodrigocoelho
https://medium.com/@arthurattwell/why-i-won-t-run-another-startup-e5ff64c933d0
======
sunir
There is definitely a huge industry designed to funnel venture capital away
from ventures into what is effectively the entourage, hangers on, groupies,
leeches and skeezers.

------
ttul
Back in the dot com era, there were many hangers-on who cashed in on the mania
as various types of leaches. They were characterized by their use of buzz
words while not possessing the slightest comprehension of concepts underlying
the terminology.

------
duxup
"Another time, I got interviewed on a startup-support radio show, only to be
asked to sign a letter afterwards saying they’d given us R188000 in airtime.
(I didn’t sign.)"

What would the implications be if they signed?

~~~
rdiddly
I assume they would claim "You now owe us R188000." (about $15,000)

~~~
joejerryronnie
No, if the company ultimately became a huge success, the radio station would
claim $15,000 in very early equity.

------
everybodyknows
Needs a "2015" disclaimer.

